# Bit of an old surf report but the catch of a lifetime



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry the report is a bit old but life has been busy. Spent some time in buxton a bit ago and had some good catches of pups, black drum and the usual suspects. Just about everything was on fresh shrimp.







Did mange to catch this one and put a ring on it, used a river rig.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok all the pictures are sideways and doubled. Sorry


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Good job Cooper...


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice catch!! Best of luck! - glenn


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats! Hope she's a keeper! My wife & I just celebrated our 35th anniversary. Wish you two that many & many more!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Good job.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats cooper!

Man, you can catch anything on a river rig!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks guys just happy to share with my P&S family


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

man, I have got to get a river rig!!!!


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations! It's nice to have a lady to fish with sometimes!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

What were you using for "bait" ? LOL !

Congratulations . . . ! ! !


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Great looking couple! Best wishes!!


----------



## wavygravy (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats, did the same thing with mine. People still ask how I was "allowed" to bring a fishing pole on my honeymoon.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

DrumBum said:


> Congratulations! It's nice to have a lady to fish with sometimes!


This isn't going to be confusing at all!


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

Drum Bum said:


> This isn't going to be confusing at all!


Ha! Nice name! Hadn't noticed you around these parts. Maybe we can get by with a "TN Drum Bum" & a "NC DrumBum"!


----------

